

Erlang Factory 2009 Videos - fogus
http://video.yahoo.com/people/5994799

======
mace
These videos are for the London conference. The slides for the talks can be
found here: <http://www.erlang-factory.com/conference/London2009/talks>

~~~
dylanz
Thanks mace. It's hard to see the slides they are discussing, and was about to
come back to this post to comment about if anybody had a link to them :)

